# Wurzeln durch Teichfolie



## jense1234 (28. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Leute,
wie man aus meinem ersten Beitrag ersehen kann, bin ich dabei meinen Teich zu vergrößern und gleichzeitig die Fehler meines ersten Teiches auszumerzen.
Als ich die Folie unter meinem Bachlauf weggerissen habe entdeckte ich drei kleine Einstiche in der Teichfolie. Durch diese Einstiche kamen kleine Wurzeln. Ich weiß nicht wie die Wurzeln es schaffen konnte durch eine 1mm dicken PVC Folie zu kommen aber es wahren 3 Wurzeln die ich gesehen habe wie viel es wirklich waren weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall lag die Folie etwas über ein Jahr aber normalerweise sollte so eine Folie doch länger halten.
Was kann ich dagegen tun, dass so etwas bei meinem neuen Teich nicht noch mal passiert? Da wir bei uns eigentlich nur Sandigen Boden haben hatte ich damals auf ein Vlies verzichtet. Aber kann so ein Flies das eindringen von Wurzeln verhindern?

Gruß Jens


----------



## ebo (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wurzeln durch Teichfolie*

Hallo.

Was waren das denn für Wurzeln kannst du das etwas genauer sagen? Von irgendwelchen Bäumen oder gar von Bambus?

Also ich würde immer Vlies einsetzen. Da gibt es verschiedene Dicken das musst du dann selber entscheiden aber Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste.


lg
ebo


----------



## jense1234 (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wurzeln durch Teichfolie*

Moin,
also in der nähe stehen Zypressen, Eiben, ein __ Tulpenbaum und Rosen Bambus nicht. Aber gehen die Wurzeln durch Vlies?


----------



## Redlisch (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wurzeln durch Teichfolie*



jense1234 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Aber gehen die Wurzeln durch Vlies?



Naja, da kommt auf den Vlies an. Was da manchmal verkauft wird errinnert mich eher an Stoff. Man kann den "Kugelschreibertest" machen. Versuchen einen Kugelschreiber durchs Vlies zu bohren. Geht das ohne großen wiederstand, so ist es auch für Wurzeln kein Problem. Bei meinem 1000er Vlies ist der Kugelschreiber abgebrochen . Ich habe auch ein schweres Messer auf 4m fallen gelassen, es pralle einfach ab und fiel um.
Um die einzelnen Vliese miteinander zu vergleichen z.B. 2 1000er, sollte man die Dicke vergleichen. Es gewinnt das Vlies das bei gleichen Gewicht/m² das dünnere ist, dieses ist nämlich stärker verwebt.

Axel


----------



## teichfolie (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wurzeln durch Teichfolie*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Naja, da kommt auf den Vlies an. Was da manchmal verkauft wird errinnert mich eher an Stoff. Man kann den "Kugelschreibertest" machen. Versuchen einen Kugelschreiber durchs Vlies zu bohren. Geht das ohne großen wiederstand, so ist es auch für Wurzeln kein Problem. Bei meinem 1000er Vlies ist der Kugelschreiber abgebrochen . Ich habe auch ein schweres Messer auf 4m fallen gelassen, es pralle einfach ab und fiel um.
> Um die einzelnen Vliese miteinander zu vergleichen z.B. 2 1000er, sollte man die Dicke vergleichen. Es gewinnt das Vlies das bei gleichen Gewicht/m² das dünnere ist, dieses ist nämlich stärker verwebt.
> 
> Axel



Hallo

bin genau Deiner Meinung, dass ein 1000 gr. Vlies wirklich die Teichfolie schützt. Der Kugelschreiber-Test ist gut 

Ich werde mal schauen ob ich hier einige Bilder veröffentlichen kann/darf auf denen zu sehen ist, wie und wo Wurzeln durchgehen können!

*Grundsätzlich darf man beim Teichbau nicht vergessen: Wurzeln aller Pflanzen werden sich den Weg zum (Teich)Wasser suchen! *
Die Frage ist nur, wie agressiv sind die jeweiligen  Wurzeln?


----------



## JoergK (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wurzeln durch Teichfolie*



teichfolie schrieb:


> ....Grundsätzlich darf man beim Teichbau nicht vergessen: Wurzeln aller Pflanzen werden sich den Weg zum (Teich)Wasser suchen!....



Hi Folie, 

erstmal  und :Willkommen2 im Forum !

aber woher sollen die Wurzeln eigentlich wissen, dass hinter Dir Wasser ist und daher zielstrebig zum Teich wachsen ? ....

Gruß Jörg


----------



## teichfolie (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wurzeln durch Teichfolie*



JoergK schrieb:


> Hi Folie,
> 
> erstmal  und :Willkommen2 im Forum !
> 
> ...



Naturinstinkt ?!

So wie Tiere eine OAse in der Wüste wintern?
Oder warum wachsen die Wurzeln von Pflanzen nicht in die Luft,
sondern im Boden?
Vielleicht so ähnlich


----------



## Annett (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wurzeln durch Teichfolie*

Hi.

Pflanzen wachsen nicht absichtlich durch die Folie -> meine Meinung.
In der Regel handelt es sich entweder um beengte Platzverhältnisse, oder die Folie war halt schlichtweg im Weg (wandernder Bambus...).
Bilder von durchstoßener Folie kann man z.B. bei uns im Lexikon unter __ Schilfrohr (klick) sehen. Allerdings sind die abgebildeten Rhizome aus dem Teich ins Umland gewachsen und nicht umgekehrt.

Das Pflanzen zum Wasser wachsen möchte ich dabei gar nicht bestreiten. Jedoch nicht, wenn dieses durch eine Folie völlig abgegrenzt ist. Dadurch können sie sich nämlich schlecht an der Feuchtigkeit orientieren...


Pflanzen wachsen aus dem gleichen Grund mit den Wurzeln nach unten, aus dem wir nicht mit den Beinen an der Zimmerdecke entlang laufen... 
Das Zauberwort dürfte in diesem Falle schlicht und einfach Schwerkraft heißen.


----------



## jense1234 (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wurzeln durch Teichfolie*

Gibt es eigentlich ein Vlies, was gegen Wurzeln resistent ist? Die Firma Naturagart  bietet ein Vlies an was angeblich Durchwurzelungsschutz hat. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung damit?
Gruß
Jens


----------



## teichfolie (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wurzeln durch Teichfolie*



jense1234 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein Vlies, was gegen Wurzeln resistent ist? Die Firma Naturagart  bietet ein Vlies an was angeblich Durchwurzelungsschutz hat. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung damit?
> Gruß
> Jens



Ich denke, dass es kein Vlies mit Durchwurzelungsschutz gibt. Vlies ist PP-Gewebe und da geht grundsätzlich irgenwann die Wurzel durch. Je dicker und je dichter vernadelt bietet es aber einen ausreichenden Schutz für die Teichfolie.
http://www.netmeile.com/rhizomsperre.html
Eine Unterwasseraufnahme von: Rhizom durchbohrt Teichfolie.


----------



## Boxerfan (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wurzeln durch Teichfolie*

Ich habe beruflich hauptsächlich mit Deponieabdichtungen zu tuen. Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das kein Vlies Wurzeln abhält. Wenn wir im Abdichtungsbereich Wurzelwerk haben (durchtrennte Wurzeln von Bäumen) nehmen wir KDB-Bahnen (Kunststoffdichtungsbahn) um die Wurzeln von der abgedichteten Fläche fernzuhalten


----------

